
Build a Quantum Machine Learning Startup - chemilian
The Creative Destruction Lab is calling for applications for its 2019-2020 Quantum Machine Learning Stream. We’re looking for both established quantum technology startups and for individuals who have yet to find the right partner and idea for their quantum startups.<p>Program participants all receive:
(1) Investment - access to pre-seed capital of $80K US;
(2) Training - one month technical bootcamp intensive run by Peter Wittek; and
(3) Hardware Access - quantum computing resources from D-Wave, Rigetti, and Xanadu.<p>Please apply at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2Tid1ss by March 14, 2019
To learn more visit our webpage at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2EAgJUR<p>If you&#x27;d like to learn more send an email to Ani Chemilian at ani@creativedestructionlab.com
======
hansmelo
We're going through the program right now. Definitely a great learning
experience in many ways. Happy to answer any questions. Learn more about our
work at [https://menten.ai](https://menten.ai)

------
robsharma
Play with the DWave, Rigetti and Xanadu stacks and know current trends at:
[https://www.quantumcomputingreport.com](https://www.quantumcomputingreport.com)

The program is very challenging from both technical and business development
perspectives so be prepared to learn A LOT!

------
tbabej
At ProteinQure [1], we were part of this incubator in the 2017-2018 batch.
Happy to answer any questions!

[1] [http://proteinqure.com/](http://proteinqure.com/)

